# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HKL: Suomenlinnan lauttavuoroja jää ajamatta

## RSS

Suomenlinnan lautalta jää teknisten ongelmien vuoksi ajamatta vuoroja tänään. Ajamatta jäävät lähdöt Kauppatorilta klo 11.00, 11.40 ja 12.20 sekä lähdöt Suomenlinnasta klo 11.20, 12.00 ja 13.00.



Lue koko uutinen HKL:n sivuilta...

----------

